# how long does a defrosted pinkie last?



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

as above!

Just wondering, bought a bag of frozen pinkies today and took one out for the new corn hatchlings meal and left it to thaw. I plan on feeding the snake tomorrow night, and the pinkie is in a sealed box in the fridge...will it be ok or go off before tomorrow? it will be my snakes first meal so i don't want to give it something that's gone off or it'll never want to feed again  and i don't want to make it sick as it is so tiny and has yet to feed


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

It should be ok in the fridge until then but don't leave it much longer.


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes it will be fine but after that night i wouldnt use it i normaly get myne out in the morning feed at night if they dont take it night after then bin


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

A pinky will defrost quickly because of the size. Take itout of the freezer in the morning and feed when you get hom in the afternoon/ evening. Job done ... :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

A pinkie will only take minutes to defrost in warm water :2thumb:.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks everyone

think i'll smell it..if it smells off - in the bin, and i'll thaw one out in the morning for the evening the following day instead


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

it might not smell but may swell


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

miss_mystra said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> think i'll smell it..if it smells off - in the bin, and i'll thaw one out in the morning for the evening the following day instead


it won't go off.

The same way any of your food doesn't go off 10 minutes after it's been defrosted.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

It's when it's left uneaten in a hot tank for a while thats when it gets a bit disgusting..


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

it is a dead pinkie so it is going to smell :bash:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

pacman frogz said:


> it is a dead pinkie so it is going to smell :bash:


didn't really smell of anything actually :Na_Na_Na_Na: was expecting it to stink lol


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

I defrost mine in warm water takes 5-10 mins then put in the rubs/vivs they are alright left in there for at least 12 hours normaly most of mine take straight away but they are alright left overnight snakes take dead animals in the wild not just live


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

DragonFish66 said:


> I defrost mine in warm water takes 5-10 mins then put in the rubs/vivs they are alright left in there for at least 12 hours normaly most of mine take straight away but they are alright left overnight snakes take dead animals in the wild not just live



cool thank you! :2thumb: Will do this tonight


----------

